

Facebook client on a SIM, works on any GSM handset - bensummers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/14/facebook_sim/

======
metageek
Nicely twisted.

------
stcredzero
Someone needs to put a Diaspora client on such a SIM for a Diaspora mod
protected by Blowfish encryption. If a volunteer group could do this, we could
DHL a bunch of them to the next people's revolt hot spot.

~~~
bensummers
Doing the communications via SMS would make it trivially easy to block, or,
even better for a dictator, work out who the troublemakers are and track them
in real time via the mobile network.

~~~
chopsueyar
Weren't folks setting up their own GSM network at Burning Man?

~~~
phowat
Yes, using OpenBTS ( <http://openbts.sourceforge.net/> ) . It's quite a cool
project. Unfortunately, it would be illegal to use here in Brazil.

~~~
mctavjb9
Why do you think OpenBTS is illegal in Brazil? There's a research group at
UFPA in Belem that's been quite active in the OpenBTS project. I met two of
the guys at the OpenBTS Workshop in Germany last summer. See--
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5304...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5304848)

A license for the GSM spectrum used by OpenBTS from the relevant government
telecommunications authority _is_ necessary almost everywhere in the world.

